# Consultation vs  Established patient



## tristate (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello

If a orthopedic does a consultation on a patient for shoulder pain and then 2 years later sees the patient again for hip pain, is the second one an established patient or consult?  I know about the 3 year rule; however, I thought there was some kind of rule that says another consult can be billed if you are seeing the patient for a new problem.  Thanks!!!
Debby


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 23, 2009)

It can be a consult if it fits the criteria - request for opinion from another provider, render service, report back to requesting provider...


----------



## tristate (Dec 23, 2009)

Lisa
Is it another consult (the 3 R's are met) because it is a new problem?

Debby


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 6, 2010)

*It could even be the SAME problem*

It could actually be the SAME problem and still be a consultation.

If the requesting physician followed the consultants recommendations/advice on treatment/management of the original problem, but it is back and/or not responding, the requesting physician may ask for another consultation on the same problem from the same (or a different) consulting physician.  It just depends on the actual scenario. 

Of course, if the patient is covered by Medicare you can no longer use the consultation codes at all.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

